
Another once-venerable institution ruined by greed: Consumer Reports - pardner
https://blog.pardner.com/2019/04/canceled-consumer-reports-because-of-truecar/
======
m463
Consumer Reports used to have very clear non-relationships with manufacturers
and advertisers. They were very good.

Why did this change with their online site? Why the 3rd party tracking?

------
sixothree
I subscribed some 10 years ago and the thing that upset me the most happened
when I cancelled. I still had some two or three weeks on the period I had paid
for. But the moment I cancelled my access was removed. No prorate. No refund.

How is that for consumer friendly?

Edit: I should also point out they did not respond to my emails about the
issue.

~~~
pardner
Currently it's better, but only a little. They do NOT offer you an option to
cancel auto-renew... ONLY to cancel.

BUT after you cancel (as I did), they now popup a 'do you want to keep access
until the expiration?' which you must affirmatively select.

I infer - perhaps because I'm leery of CR now - that hiding the cancel-auto-
renew option right up front is a way to manipulate people into thinking 'gee i
better wait until it's closer to expiry to cancel' in the (probably safe)
assumption many will forget.

